# ¡No seas animal!



## maicart

Tomemos el siguiente diálogo como ejemplo:

—¿Quieres ver una exposición sobre Darwin?
—¡Pues claro! ¡Me encanta la teoría de la relatividad!
—¡No seas animal! Darwin no escribió...
—Solo estaba bromeando.

¿Cómo diríamos "¡No seas animal!" en alemán?

Mi intento: Sei kein Schläger / Barbar!


----------



## Tonerl

_*No ser animal*_ _*(figurativo)*_   
_*Sei kein (ganz) Schlauer/Schlauberger
Sei kein Dummkopf  (ugs.)

Quieres ver una exposición sobre Darwin?*_
_*Pues claro! ¡Me encanta la teoría de la relatividad!
No seas animal! Darwin no escribió...*_
*Solo estaba bromeando !*

_*Möchtest du eine Ausstellung über Darwin sehen?
Natürlich! Ich liebe die Relativitätstheorie!
Sei kein ganz Schlauer ! Darwin hat sie nicht entwickelt...
Ich habe (doch) nur Spaß gemacht !*_


----------



## anahiseri

es difícil de traducir, porque "animal" hace referencia a la teoría de Darwin.
Se me ocurre:
*Sei nicht tierisch!  Darwin hat nicht die Relativitätstheorie . . . *

Ich habe den zweiten Satz umgestellt, weil die Verneinung sich nicht auf das Verb bezieht, sondern auf die Theorie:
Darwin hat nicht die Relativitätstheorie  entwickelt, sondern die Evolutionstheorie    *und nicht*
Darwin hat sie nicht entwickelt, sondern .... abgeschrieben   (?)


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hallo anahiseri,

Ich habe lange recherchiert - und bin dabei auf oben angeführte Ausdrucksweisen (die Frage von maicart betreffend) gestoßen:

No „seas“ animal (verneinter Imperativ im Spanischen), bedeutet meiner Meinung nach - in diesem Kontext - nichts anderes  als:

nun sei nicht (immer) ganz so schlau, denn Darwin hat nicht...(figurativo)

nun mach mal halblang, das stimmt nicht, dass Darwin... (figurativo)

red(e) keinen Quatsch, Darwin hat nicht... 

nun bleib mal schön locker, Darwin hat nicht...

Nichts für ungut, aber deine Formulierung  „sei nicht tierisch“, ist - wie ich finde - in diesem Zusammenhang völlig „sinnfrei“, obwohl es für „tierisch“ (im deutschen Sprachgebrauch) mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt sich auszudrücken.

Zum Beispiel:

Ich bin heute „tierisch“ müde
Ich habe einen „tierischen“ Hunger
Du siehst heute „tierisch“ gut aus 
Ich habe mich „tierisch“ gefreut dich wiederzusehen, etc...

LG 
und bleib(e) gesund !!! *_


----------



## anahiseri

Ich glaube, dass "animal" hier in diesem Sinn verwendet wird:
 Persona de comportamiento instintivo, ignorante y grosera. U. t. c. adj. (aus dem Diccionario de la RAE).
Zwar stimmt das nicht so genau mit "tierisch" überein, aber zumindest  ist da ein Zusammenhang mit Darwin, und das war halt mein (vielleicht nicht ganz geglückter) Versuch, das Wortspiel zu übersetzen. Einverstanden mit Tonerl, dass "tierisch" eher als Adverb verwendet wird, der Gebrauch als Adjektiv ist nicht so ûblich.


----------



## Alemanita

Te propongo:
"Sei kein Esel!"
('No seas tan burro')
así te quedas dentro del reino animal.


maicart said:


> Tomemos el siguiente diálogo como ejemplo:
> 
> —¿Quieres ver una exposición sobre Darwin?
> —¡Pues claro! ¡Me encanta la teoría de la relatividad!
> —¡No seas animal! Darwin no escribió...
> —Solo estaba bromeando.
> 
> ¿Cómo diríamos "¡No seas animal!" en alemán?
> 
> Mi intento: Sei kein Schläger / Barbar!


No sé de dónde sacaste lo de "Schläger" ('matón'). En este contexto no tiene sentido.


----------



## maicart

Alemanita said:


> Te propongo:
> "Sei kein Esel!"
> ('No seas tan burro')
> así te quedas dentro del reino animal.
> 
> No sé de dónde sacaste lo de "Schläger" ('matón'). En este contexto no tiene sentido.


Gracias, lo de "Schläger" lo saqué de este mismo diccionario (te mando captura de pantalla), ya que "No seas animal" en este contexto es como decir "No seas bestia" (es decir, "No seas tan ignorante-tonto-burro"). Pero no sabía que "Schläger" significa "matón", con lo cual ya lo tengo claro.


----------



## Alemanita

Volviendo sobre el tema: Creo que a este diccionario hay que tomarlo con pinzas bastante largas; acabo de descubrir (porque hasta ahora nunca lo he usado, ni sabía que existía): _A "virtual dictionary" is created by combining the English side of both dictionaries. It will be far from perfect, but we hope that you will find it to be useful despite its imperfections._
De ahí las muchas correspondencias en alemán que, en mi humilde opinión, ¡na' que ver!

Para hacer el diálogo ficticio un poco más natural, se me ocurrió que sería mejor decir: 
Mensch, du Esel! Darwin hat doch nicht ...
Mann, du Hornochse! Darwin hat doch nicht die Relativitätstheorie ...
Y así algunas variantes más.


----------

